# THWACK!'s TRIBUTE TO THE TIN CAN



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

The tin can was patented by Peter Durand in 1810.

Many a skill has been sharpened
With a slingshot and a true shot
To a tin can
Which has fallen to many a man

Whether marbles, rocks or steel
Can "kills" are sought with zeal

Though battered and bruised
(And never amused)
Tin cans have fallen to many a man

Dinged and dented
Few slingshooters have relented
Hitting the tin, creating the din
And feeling like a champion

Mike R.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

You make a real pair!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> View attachment 16701


THAT IS FUNNY!!!!!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Knoll said:


> You make a real pair!


You're probably right, you were five years ago also.

Hey! I'm just kidding!!

Best2u,
Mike


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Knoll said:


> You make a real pair!


----------

